
Clarity: A Decidable Language for Smart Contracts - muneeb
https://clarity-lang.org/
======
freedaemon
Saw this earlier and found this post to be a useful introduction:
[https://continuations.com/post/620550894200684544/meet-
clari...](https://continuations.com/post/620550894200684544/meet-clarity)

------
friedger
Clarity has lots of brackets. I like that the file/document is the contract,
like back in the days for Curl Content Language.

